# Fit and finish of your new Cruze. Happy?



## AlainSDL (Jun 13, 2013)

I just got a brand new 2013 Cruze Eco. Enjoying it and happy with the purchase. But the fly in the ointment, as the saying goes, seems to be ever present.

Is everyone happy with the fit and finish? 

My Cruze has a few issues:

1) The trunk lid was crooked (fixed at dealer and actually looks right now).

2) Rear quarter panel moulding sticking out really far (fixed very badly at dealer - looks better but isn't right - manufacturing is blamed, "this Cruze was made this way" - they can't do any better so I have to live with it).

3) The passenger door and dash don't meet up properly. It looks like the door is too high. This one they didn't want to even address. They gave me a scary speech about having to dismantle the whole interior and then it might look worse when they are done. "Is that what you want?" I don't want that. . . 
Needless to say I am VERY disappointed and my confidence in this dealership for service has completely evaporated. I will only return for my free oil changes. After that. . . adios! 


I have an appointment at a different dealership next week to address another issue they wouldn't fix. So all is not lost. I hear good things about the service department there.

How about you? Fit and finish good on your Cruze? What about dealer service experience. Any "scary" tales to get you to go away?


On another note. My dad is in the market for a Honda CR-V. We were at a dealer yesterday. One of the salesman's pitch was the fit and finish of the Hondas. "See how every piece fits together nicely. Take a look at a domestic. . . you'll find parts that don't fit right." There I was standing feeling foolish knowing that I'm dealing with that very thing. . .


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Only issue I had was some sound proofing sticking up through the dash, made a comment about it and my dealer had some guy in there with tweezers pulling it out lol


----------



## bri2001 (Jul 9, 2013)

rmass09 said:


> Only issue I had was some sound proofing sticking up through the dash, made a comment about it and my dealer had some guy in there with tweezers pulling it out lol


I have the exact same issue! I showed the salesman before taking my car home and I'm bringing it in tomorrow to have them fix it.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

bri2001 said:


> I have the exact same issue! I showed the salesman before taking my car home and I'm bringing it in tomorrow to have them fix it.


Yea there was a couple of other cars in the lot with this issue so it seemed to be common, not that big a deal and honestly I was surprised they even did anything with it


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Of all the things I've heard about here (the dash soundproofing sticking up, the door/panel misalignments), surprisingly...my car is flaw-free. 

Except the scratches now on it.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes.

Mine had the minor issue with the soundproofing too, but I wouldn't have known about it without reading it here. The sun/daylight leaves a shadow there where it isn't seen, and the interior lighting isn't bright enough to light up there. Shining a flashlight on it was the only way to clearly see it.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I have both - a Cruze - 2011 ECO 6M and my wife has a 2012 CR-V LX AWD.


> My dad is in the market for a Honda CR-V. We were at a dealer yesterday. One of the salesman's pitch was the fit and finish of the Hondas. "See how every piece fits together nicely. Take a look at a domestic. . . you'll find parts that don't fit right."


 - This just is not true. I think my Cruze is better designed and fit and finish is as good or better than the Honda. The CR-V is a US built car in East Liberty, Ohio. That being said, the Honda is a great vehicle. On our trip to NC we got 34 mpgs at 70+ mph in our packed(three adults and full luggage) CR-V and it performed flawlessly.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

blk88verde said:


> I have both - a Cruze - 2011 ECO 6M and my wife has a 2012 CR-V LX AWD. - This just is not true. I think my Cruze is better designed and fit and finish is as good or better than the Honda. The CR-V is a US built car in East Liberty, Ohio. That being said, the Honda is a great vehicle. On our trip to NC we got 34 mpgs at 70+ mph in our packed(three adults and full luggage) CR-V and it performed flawlessly.


One other thing about Hondas...the panels are FLIMSY (weight savings). 

My parents own a 6-year-old Accord - it dents just by looking at it. Spots around the trunk lid/window seam are starting to rust too. It's an NC car, never sees salt (except when I had it in VA for a month), is washed often, and spends its life outside.

On the other hand, the interior looks brand-new/paint has held up well otherwise, it does get excellent gas mileage for a big car, and it's really peppy for a 4-cylinder. 

Rust was beginning to eat away at the wheel arches (commonly referred to as "Honda rot") of my 18-year-old one as well.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> it does get excellent gas mileage for a big car, and it's really peppy for a 4-cylinder.


 Agreed - good gas mileage and strong smooth engine. I shot up to about 95 mph in one pass I made. The IVTEC loves to rev.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

> 2) Rear quarter panel moulding sticking out really far (fixed very badly at dealer - looks better but isn't right - manufacturing is blamed, "this Cruze was made this way" - they can't do any better so I have to live with it).


I have this issue as well. While at the dealership,for an oil change, I walked around the lot looking at the other Cruze's and all of them had this issue. It gets worse with mileage. I got the same canned answer. Gonna try a diff dealership.


----------



## bri2001 (Jul 9, 2013)

rmass09 said:


> Yea there was a couple of other cars in the lot with this issue so it seemed to be common, not that big a deal and honestly I was surprised they even did anything with it


Yeah, not a big deal at all. Overall I am very impressed with the quality of the car. Fit and finish on mine is very good for a car with a base price under $20K


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello All, 

If anyone needs any assistance while at the dealership, please let us know. We can certainly look into your concerns. Send us a private message.

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

AlainSDL said:


> I just got a brand new 2013 Cruze Eco. Enjoying it and happy with the purchase. But the fly in the ointment, as the saying goes, seems to be ever present.
> 
> Is everyone happy with the fit and finish?
> 
> ...



Hey, before you get it fixed can you take pictures of these problem areas and post them on here? That way we can see what it looks like which can help others know where to look and what to look for when checking out the cruze's fit and finish quality prior to buying or in the cruze they own now. Thanks and good luck with getting all these fit and finish issues fixed.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Hey, before you get it fixed can you take pictures of these problem areas and post them on here? That way we can see what it looks like which can help others know where to look and what to look for when checking out the cruze's fit and finish quality


 Yes please do. I have a 2011 ECO and I am not seeing these issues. That being said - I may have screwed up my trunk alignment a little. Placed a soda bottle on the edge, forgot it was there(dark out) and closed the trunk lid, probably bent the hinge a little.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Check that car thoroughly after that free oil change , you just might learn why they are really offering a free oil change !


----------



## tmath11 (Feb 18, 2013)

In mine the interior door and dash lines do not line up either. The bumper sticks out 1/8" where it meets the rear quarter panel. And today I noticed on a 4 hour drive that the chrome around the speedometer vibrates and makes an annoying rattling sound. Even though I shouldn't, I'm prepared to live with everything except the rattling nose. I'll have that checked out at my next oil change.

In better news, I got 35mpg (according to the DIC) on my trip traveling at hwy speeds of 80-85 mph. I'll take what I can get. lol


----------



## AlainSDL (Jun 13, 2013)

brian v said:


> Check that car thoroughly after that free oil change , you just might learn why they are really offering a free oil change !



Not sure what you are alluding to . . . When we bought the car there was a promotion for 3 years of free oil changes on the remaining 2013 models along with 0% financing and other incentives. EVERY other Chevy dealer was offering the very same incentives on the very same days.

What would I be looking for? Coincidentally or not the free oil changes would end at the same time as the warranty. I figured that the dealer wants to ensure they get to do all the warranty work on the cars they sell.


----------



## AlainSDL (Jun 13, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Hey, before you get it fixed can you take pictures of these problem areas and post them on here? That way we can see what it looks like which can help others know where to look and what to look for when checking out the cruze's fit and finish quality prior to buying or in the cruze they own now. Thanks and good luck with getting all these fit and finish issues fixed.


Already had the trunk fixed. I'll take pics of the rest. And I can't seem to post pictures on this site. . . not sure what I am doing wrong.

Another thought. . . if you don't see it maybe it is better that way. ?? Especially if it can't be fixed.

In terms of involving GM in getting the dealer to do things. . . anyone worry that the dealership employees might be embittered by that against them? Kind of like someone spitting on your burger because you complain at a restaurant. . .


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

AlainSDL said:


> Already had the trunk fixed. I'll take pics of the rest. And I can't seem to post pictures on this site. . . not sure what I am doing wrong.


I'm not the best at talking people through on how to post pictures on here, but I'm sure someone will see this and gladly let you know how to post pics.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Here is what I was referring to:


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Took delivery of my 2013 ECO Auto today and so far fit and finish looks pretty good. I checked the bumper cover on mine and everything looks good. Nice and flush with no bump outs.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The bumper shouldn't stick out like that. The interior door panel lining up with the dash is consistently off on both my passenger and driver doors, so this actually looks like a design decision in my car. I also had the excel fibers sticking over my dash. This is heat and sound insulation and I had mine trimmed away when the HVAC box was replaced.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, the exposure of the sound insulation material is seemingly getting more frequent. Hopefully someone who works at lordstown or someone at GM will see this and make note to beef up their QC efforts! I too have noticed this problem when I have looked at Cruzes on dealer lots.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Took delivery of my 2013 ECO Auto today and so far fit and finish looks pretty good.


 Congrats on your new Cruze.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi AlainSDL,

Congrats on your new Cruze! We're hoping the dealer is able to address your concerns. Let us know if we can assist with anything. 

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Yeah, the exposure of the sound insulation material is seemingly getting more frequent. Hopefully someone who works at lordstown or someone at GM will see this and make note to beef up their QC efforts! I too have noticed this problem when I have looked at Cruzes on dealer lots.


I noticed more quality control issues on 2013 Cruze's with regards to exterior flaws then I saw same issues on 2012 Cruze's it looks like the quality control in Lordstown took a step backwards.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

AlainSDL said:


> In terms of involving GM in getting the dealer to do things. . . anyone worry that the dealership employees might be embittered by that against them? Kind of like someone spitting on your burger because you complain at a restaurant. . .


I don't worry about this. When I had my HVAC replaced I let Stacy (Jackie's predecessor) know and where I was taking my Cruze. In this case she had asked for this information and I alerted my dealership service advisor to this - I even gave him the PM I sent to Stacy. In this case there is no issue because the dealership understands that they represent GM and that keeping the customer happy furthers both their future and GMs future.

There are also dealerships that are trying to do a good job but for some reason are unwilling to contact GM so having GM make that initial contact makes the dealership more comfortable asking for assistance. You might get some push back here but usually the techs working on a car are more than happy to get assistance diagnosing a difficult problem.

Unfortunately there are a small number (larger than anyone would like, but still small) of GM dealerships that have earned the name of stealerships. These dealerships simply won't perform at their best unless mothership GM is watching over their shoulders.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

My dealership walked the lot and said all the Cruze models had the exact bumper issue looking like the cars were rear ended. They still fixed it and my rear door while giving me a Cruze LS for a loaner so I didn't have to hang around. This is when I realised how much faster the 1.4 is of the 1.8 and why I am glad I didn't get a 6 speed auto. I was soo tempted to buy the biggest SS badges I could find the second I got my car back and drove it away. Guess of all this forum and 6 cars, I actually have a decent dealership to work with.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> My dealership walked the lot and said all the Cruze models had the exact bumper issue looking like the cars were rear ended. They still fixed it and my rear door while giving me a Cruze LS for a loaner so I didn't have to hang around. This is when I realised how much faster the 1.4 is of the 1.8 and why I am glad I didn't get a 6 speed auto. I was soo tempted to buy the biggest SS badges I could find the second I got my car back and drove it away. Guess of all this forum and 6 cars, I actually have a decent dealership to work with.


Good for your dealer. I wonder if something happened on one of the assembly lines.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> Good for your dealer. I wonder if something happened on one of the assembly lines.


Maybe the extra time to take one final look over has been skipped to "increase" productivity and units moved per day.​


----------



## nono50 (Aug 11, 2013)

The_Madcat my Cruze is at the dealer wright now for the exact same problem with my bumper covers, dealer is replacing the covers to try to fix these ailment issues. My Cruze is also a 2013 too.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

The forum member chevycruzeassemler needs to report all these recent fit and finish QC issues to lordstown before its too late and every cruze coming off the assembly line is affected.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The bumpers on the Ford Crown Vic, Mercury Grand Marquis/Marauder and Lincoln Town Car are known for rear bumper warping issues after a few years of ownership from wind trapped behind them at freeway speeds(next time you see these cars on the freeway watch the lower part flex/CVPI won't do this). Police skit plate was the fix if you caught it in time. The brand new Cruze shouldn't have this issue off the lot. If that dealer hasn't fixed it by now talk to Chevy Customer Care. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi AlainSDL

Were you able to get the issues that you were experiencing with your Cruze resolved? Please let us know if you need our assistance. Thanks Merc6 for directing her our way!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Lordstown. You should have seen the fit and finish on the last few years of Cobalts.
GM should have shuttered this Plant and moved production somewhere else.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

steve333 said:


> Lordstown. You should have seen the fit and finish on the last few years of Cobalts.
> GM should have shuttered this Plant and moved production somewhere else.


The cobalt was built here as well? I know one of the Pontiacs was built here(think G6). The car was not just on the side of the building it was also suspended on the roof top as well when I drive by it every month. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> The cobalt was built here as well? I know one of the Pontiacs was built here(think G6). The car was not just on the side of the building it was also suspended on the roof top as well when I drive by it every month.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yup. I have a 2006 Balt and I remember checking out the later models and the carpet didn't even go all the way to the seats, the panels on the dash were loose to the touch, etc. It was quite pathetic


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

steve333 said:


> Lordstown. You should have seen the fit and finish on the last few years of Cobalts.
> GM should have shuttered this Plant and moved production somewhere else.


Hah! You should have seen the stuff Lordstown shoved out the door back in the late '50s & early '60s. They had severe labor issues back then and all kinds of shenanigans were pulled on the liine. If a part called for 6 bolts, they'd put in 4 and throw the rest on the floor of the car. The uninstalled fastener on one of my Dad's cars nearly filled a KFC bucket. The dealer spent the better part of a week trying to put everything in place. They did shut the facility down for quite a few years before resurecting it. Given the rise in sales, I'm betting they have dialed up the speed of the line to compesate and the fit & finish is the result.


----------



## Nophix (Aug 24, 2013)

Considering I bought the Cruze as an inexpensive economy commuter, I'm pretty impressed. 

It's not a Mercedes, but it's good. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Nophix said:


> Considering I bought the Cruze as an inexpensive economy commuter, I'm pretty impressed.
> 
> It's not a Mercedes, but it's good.
> 
> ...


Yep that's pretty much how I feel when it turns on the 1st time every time. I might say something about the LCD foam on the left when I go in. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

nono50 said:


> The_Madcat my Cruze is at the dealer wright now for the exact same problem with my bumper covers, dealer is replacing the covers to try to fix these ailment issues. My Cruze is also a 2013 too.


I've taken mine to the two local dealerships. Both lots had a bunch of Cruze, all with the same issue although the white cars are barely noticeable. Both dealerships just kind of shrugged at the issue, neither offered to fix it...


----------



## Patman1776 (Feb 8, 2013)

- Rear bumper cover not fully clipped in (could move up and down with hand) - Dealer fixed
- Driver's door unable to close without slamming (misaligned) - Dealer fixed
- B-Pillar black vinyl tape covers scratch too easily - GM had dealer replace with custom matte black painted (not tape) pillar covers at no charge
- Lot of dust inside the instrument cluster (inside the clear plastic over the DIC and gauges) - Have not mentioned to dealer....YET
- Body panels not perfectly aligned, but not not severe enough to notice. At least GM installed 3M tape behind rear passenger doors (no chips there, yet) at the factory

I also am concerned that the paint may chip too easily (jury's still out, as I have ony a couple of very minor chips in 11,000 miles). 

As long as my major concerns were addressed, I'm happy. Now the car is broken in, my last 3 tanks have all been over 40 mpg, at the pump, in mixed driving!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cross fingers on the 3M as I wasn't soo lucky. I got hits above it in the 1st month and a half and only 11-12 are covered in the PI listed in the paint chips/enviromental threads. Touch up paint came in handy for that as well as the piece of paint that came off with the "U" in CRUZE ECO de badging.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I noticed this morning that the back of the rear wheel wells on both side are curved forward towards the tires and very close to touching. Has anyone else noticed this as well, or do I need to have this checked out?










Neither shows evidence of rubbing the tire yet, but there is only about 3/4" clearance on both wheels.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That is normal man , just a piece of Visqueen that does not hold it's shape .


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

AlainSDL said:


> My Cruze has a few issues:
> 
> 1) The trunk lid was crooked (fixed at dealer and actually looks right now).
> 
> ...



This seems strange to me, I'm a salesman at a small town Chevy dealership and sort of our "Cruze expert" seeing as how they're my personal favorite Chevy currently makes I took the time to learn everything I can about them, Since starting here in December I've sold over a dozen cruzes, new and used in various trims and packages, and have NEVER seen any of these problems on any of them. Nor have I seen any issues with the sound proofing sticking up through the dash on any of them. The only issue I've seen is the chrome lower window moldings sticking up on the back end and thats an easy fix.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Maybe the extra time to take one final look over has been skipped to "increase" productivity and units moved per day.​


Could be likely, full production time between start and loading to be tested is a mere 12 hours.Seems like they could spend a little extra time making sure everything is as it should be to me.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

> 2) Rear quarter panel moulding sticking out really far (fixed very badly at dealer - looks better but isn't right - manufacturing is blamed, "this Cruze was made this way" - they can't do any better so I have to live with it).





> Since starting here in December I've sold over a dozen cruzes, new and used in various trims and packages, and have NEVER seen any of these problems on any of them.


I have been through about 5 different lots since I bought my Cruze, every single one on each lot has the bumper issue. I have seen '13 Malibu's with this problem as well.


----------



## n1philli (Sep 9, 2013)

The_Madcat said:


> I have been through about 5 different lots since I bought my Cruze, every single one on each lot has the bumper issue. I have seen '13 Malibu's with this problem as well.


I've noticed this as well. My boss and a fellow co-worker both have Cruzes. One is a 2012, the other a 2013 and the bumper is the same way. Like someone else has said in a previous post I saw, it's not a Mercedes. Most of us paid between $18k-$20k. My point is, is that it's a cheap car. I bought the car to drive, not to show. However, it is still kind of frustrating. I'm not sure if I'll have mine attempted to be fixed or just let it go. Now the doors, trunk, or dash being misaligned would definitely tick me off. My wife's 2009 Civic had two clips just snap on the front bumper causing it to sort of flare out when drove on the highway. It was a flaw in design as well as I've seen many of them this way also.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

So many new cars shouldn't have flaws like that and you shouldn't put up with it whether the car cost 20 grand or 40.
Clearly, Lordstown hasn't changed their ways and GM just doesn't give a rat's ass


----------



## cruzingont (Aug 5, 2013)

I had a lot of problems with my last GM and swore I would never buy another one and was looking at Kia. My salesman that I dealt with at the gm dealer offered me good money to trade my truck in, so I took it. I like my cruze but I think a 3 yr old could do better building these cars. The trim around the doors and windows sucks, my trunk sits flush on one side but not the other. I wish I had a longer test drive in the cruze if I had, I more then likely would have not bought it.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm so torn right now. I really want to get a car and I REALLY want to use my $3500 worth of GM Card points but I really don't think GM has done anything to earn my money.
Very sad about it, but I may have to get something else now and hope when the next Cruze comes out it will be more worthwhile. I just have to keep using my card to keep the points alive


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

steve333 said:


> So many new cars shouldn't have flaws like that and you shouldn't put up with it whether the car cost 20 grand or 40.
> Clearly, Lordstown hasn't changed their ways and GM just doesn't give a rat's ass


You complain and whine more than any member on this forum, and you don't even own a Cruze!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You complain and whine more than any member on this forum, and you don't even own a Cruze!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Am I wrong?
I own a Cobalt and the Cruze is the new version of my car, so I think I belong


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The Colbalt and Cruze are not the same car. There are significant differences between the two.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

steve333 said:


> Am I wrong?
> I own a Cobalt and the Cruze is the new version of my car, so I think I belong


As Mike pointed out below, they are vastly different regardless of what you might perceive. All it takes to realize that is to actually own one and drive it daily instead of spending all of your time in the complaint threads and fueling the fire. 



obermd said:


> The Colbalt and Cruze are not the same car. There are significant differences between the two.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm actually pretty happy with mine so far. Price of the car should not matter if it is an obvious flaw/defect though.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

obermd said:


> The Colbalt and Cruze are not the same car. There are significant differences between the two.


Oh definitely, but it's the direct replacement, they just decided to change the name



XtremeRevolution said:


> As Mike pointed out below, they are vastly different regardless of what you might perceive. All it takes to realize that is to actually own one and drive it daily instead of spending all of your time in the complaint threads and fueling the fire.


I realize they are different. The Cobalt was a good power train in need of a good suspension, the Cruze is a great suspension in need of a good power train. JMHO
GM needs a fire lit beneath their feet, otherwise they get more videos like the report that showed up on that news report about the antifreeze smell. 
I'll lay off if it's bothering you that much. I'm getting a loaner again next week from the Chevy dealer and I'll go easy on it when I report on it.


The_Madcat said:


> I'm actually pretty happy with mine so far. Price of the car should not matter if it is an obvious flaw/defect though.


Indeed


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The body panels on the Cruze can be adjusted. Most dealerships simply don't have the equipment or training to do this so they have to sub-contract this job out, which means they won't make any money on it. Next time you're at your dealership take a look in the service bays. You won't see any cars with body panels actually off the cars. Interior panels, yes, but not exterior panels.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

steve333 said:


> Oh definitely, but it's the direct replacement, they just decided to change the name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to admit it does get old after a while. We're here to help people, and you repeatedly complain about the Cruze. I understand you feel that you need to send a message to GM, but CruzeTalk.com =/= GM. Repeated complaining here will accomplish nothing. 

Feel free to report as you wish when you get the loaner; it makes no difference to me, but many of your posts are starting to come off as spam due to their predictable and repetitive nature, and that doesn't even take into consideration the negativity.


----------



## n1philli (Sep 9, 2013)

steve333 said:


> So many new cars shouldn't have flaws like that and you shouldn't put up with it whether the car cost 20 grand or 40.
> Clearly, Lordstown hasn't changed their ways and GM just doesn't give a rat's ass



You're right we shouldn't, however, at least the dealers are taking the time to fix the problems. 
One thing that is nice is having a "Chevy Social Team" so to speak, on this forum. I've been (and still am) members on several forums, i.e. Mercedes, Volkswagen, Honda, and Nissan. Not one of them have I seen a "social team" on those forums. And if they are on there, they sure as **ll aren't as willing to help as the team on here. So kudos to them!


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You have to admit it does get old after a while. We're here to help people, and you repeatedly complain about the Cruze. I understand you feel that you need to send a message to GM, but CruzeTalk.com =/= GM. Repeated complaining here will accomplish nothing.
> 
> Feel free to report as you wish when you get the loaner; it makes no difference to me, but many of your posts are starting to come off as spam due to their predictable and repetitive nature, and that doesn't even take into consideration the negativity.


I will commence to shutting my piehole


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Hah! You should have seen the stuff Lordstown shoved out the door back in the late '50s & early '60s. They had severe labor issues back then and all kinds of shenanigans were pulled on the liine. If a part called for 6 bolts, they'd put in 4 and throw the rest on the floor of the car. The uninstalled fastener on one of my Dad's cars nearly filled a KFC bucket. The dealer spent the better part of a week trying to put everything in place. They did shut the facility down for quite a few years before resurecting it. Given the rise in sales, I'm betting they have dialed up the speed of the line to compesate and the fit & finish is the result.


You and steve333 would _love _the ep of This American Life I posted about at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/27-fuel-economy/3794-diesel-worth-waiting-9.html#post51533 re: how bad GM's Fremont plant was before GM shut it down. It then became NUMMI, which operated for decades before it closed again and then was sold to Tesla, where they now build their cars.


----------



## n1philli (Sep 9, 2013)

steve333 said:


> I will commence to shutting my piehole



Thank you!!!:wave:


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

steve333 said:


> Am I wrong?
> I own a Cobalt and the Cruze is the new version of my car, so I think I belong


That's a pretty dumb statement to make. Since you might as well say, that you have a 1988 Cavalier Z24 and it's related to the Cruze. Since the Cobalt was the replacement for the Cavalier and both of those cars were huge piles of crap.

The Cruze might as well be a Bentley in comparison to the those 2 relics


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

99_XC600 said:


> That's a pretty dumb statement to make. Since you might as well say, that you have a 1988 Cavalier Z24 and it's related to the Cruze. Since the Cobalt was the replacement for the Cavalier and both of those cars were huge piles of crap.
> 
> The Cruze might as well be a Bentley in comparison to the those 2 relics


My point wasn't that the cars were exactly alike, it was that I own Chevy's compact car and was looking to buy it's replacement, which is the Cruze. We had plenty of Cavalier owners on the Cobalt forum and it was completely logical.


----------



## jmurtari (May 13, 2013)

2013 ECO MT - I'm pretty picky and was expecting to find something wrong with the car -- but it has been great. I've had it since May. No reason to bring it back to the dealer. 

Oh, when I picked up the car the dealer alerted me to a scratch it had picked up in transit. They gave me the option of rejecting it, but I took a written warranty and basically they stripped/repainted the entire door a few weeks later when I had time. They had it 4 days, but gave me a free loaner and a $100 gas card for my trouble....


----------



## beachbum1970 (Feb 3, 2011)

The interior quality and fit and finish of the Cruze was one of the deciding factors for me buying my 2012 Cruze. I'm very pleased with the overall fit and finish of my LS. I'm approaching 25,000 miles now. The only defect so far is the rubber trim around the shifter:

 

Other than that, the interior is wearing well. Not sure if you'd classify this under "fit and finish" but I HAVE noticed some new rattles and buzzing creeping up in the cabin. Very annoying. That might be from the poorly maintained roads I'm driving on though. Lots of potholes and rough pavement on the way to and from work


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

no not happy at all - the panel alignment on these cars is a joke in my book.


----------

